# Copper in Architecture and Design



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

COPPER IN ARCHITECTURE AND DESIGN 

*I.* Copper has earned a respected place in the related fields of architecture, building construction, and interior design.
*II. *The history of copper in architecture can be linked to its durability, corrosion resistance, prestigious appearance, and ability to form complex shapes.
*III. *For centuries, craftsmen and designers utilized these attributes to build aesthetically pleasing and long-lasting building systems.
*IV. *Copper’s most famous trait is its display from a bright metallic color to iridescent brown to near black and finally to a greenish verdigris patina. 

*In this thread we post our favorite examples of copper in both architecture and interior design. 
In various styles and colors that we find appealing. 
Examples:*











*Source:*https://www.archdaily.com/786783/lahti-travel-centre-jkmm-architects











*Source:*https://www.bdcnetwork.com/12-projects-win-2016-north-american-copper-architecture-award
​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Museum of Fire | Zory | *POLAND*

*Architects:* OVO Grabczewscy Architekci. 
*Location: *Zory, Poland. 
*Architects in Charge: *Barbara Grabczewska, Oskar Grabczewski. 
*Area: *642.0 sqm. 
*Project Year:* 2015. 
*Photographs:* Tomasz Zakrzewski | archifolio.

























































































































*Source:*https://www.archdaily.com/592195/museum-of-fire-in-zory-ovo-grabczewscy-architekci​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

St. Hedwig's Cathedral | Berlin | *GERMANY *

*Architects:* Georg Wenzeslaus von Knobelsdorff, Jan Bouman the Elder (1747-1773), 
Max Hasak (1886-1887), 
Clemens Holzmeister (1930-1932), 
Hans Schwippert (reconstruction 1952-1963).
*Architectural style:* Neoclassical.
*Completed:* 1773, 1887 (dome), 1932 (interior), 1963 (reconstruction).
*Direction of façade:* north-west.













St. Hedwig's Cathedral by phototram, on Flickr











St. Hedwig's Cathedral by Ashwin Kumar, on Flickr











Moonshine over St. Hedwig's Cathedral, Berlin by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Renovation and Expansion of the Columbus Museum of Art | Ohio | *UNITED STATES* 

*Architects:* DesignGroup. 
*Location:* Columbus, OH, USA. 
*Project year:* 2015. 
*Photography:* Brad Feinknopf.


































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com.br/br/784037/renovacao-e-expansao-do-museu-de-arte-columbus-designgroup​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Palais Garnier | Paris | *FRANCE*

*Type:* Opera house.
*Architectural style: *Second Empire and Beaux-Arts.
*Location: *Place de l'Opéra, 9th arrondissement, Paris, France.
*Construction started:* August 1861.
*Inaugurated: *5 January 1875.
*Cost:* 36,010,571.04 francs (as of 20 November 1875).
*Architect: *Charles Garnier.
*Seating capacity:* 1,900.












Paris Opera full frontal architecture, May 2009
Peter Rivera [CC BY 2.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], via Wikimedia Commons











Paris Opera by Kari, on Flickr











By User: Lumijaguaari-on-Wikimedia 











Apollon opera Garnier
Jastrow [Public domain], from Wikimedia Commons











*Source: *https://paddle8.com/work/experience/90572-private-rooftop-tour-of-the-opera-garnier​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Public Middle School | Labarthe-Sur-Lèze | *FRANCE*

*Architects:* LCR Architectes. 
*Location: *1047 Route du Plantaurel, 31860 Labarthe-sur-Lèze, France. 
*Area:* 7463.0 sqm. 
*Project Year:* 2012. 
*Photographs:* Sylvain Mille, David Aubert. 
*Manufacturers:* Alucoil.















































































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/544730/public-middle-school-of-labarthe-sur-leze-lcr-architectes​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Lahti Travel Centre | Lahti | *FINLAND *

*Architects:* JKMM Architects. 
*Location:* Lahti, Finland. 
*Area:* 11000.0 sqm. 
*Project Year:* 2016. 
*Photographs:* Mika Huisman. 
*Manufacturers:* Three L Technologies, Latvia, UPPE, Latvia, Graniittikeskus, Rinaldo, Arston, Lahtinen & Kumppanit.

























































































































*Source:* https://www.archdaily.com/786783/lahti-travel-centre-jkmm-architects​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Bangor Public Library | Maine | *UNITED STATES*

The library's new copper roof fabricated by Chicago Metal Supply.


































































*Source: *https://www.chicagometalsupply.com/fullscreen-page/comp-j2m6xhrx/11aadab3-b360-4766-b004-a0c04b1dbbf1/25/%3Fi%3D25%26p%3D%26s%3D​


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

plenty of copper use in NYC


Statue of Liberty Lit by Sunset by Eric Kilby, on Flickr











40 Wall Street from the Water by ty law, on Flickr










the new addition to the club...


The Two American Copper Buildings Sky Bridge 2689 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------

